# How to delete books off of the nook?



## KindleGirl

I know the answer to this question is somewhere in the manual probably, but I haven't been that far yet and it is driving me nuts. I have some samples that were there when I got the nook and I want them off. Do I have to go thru the ADE program to delete things, or can I do it right from the nook like we can on the kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92

You can archive B&N _books_ on the nook, not delete them. If you want to delete, you need to go to your account on B&N's website.

To archive, you need to choose the book on the nook, click the _View Item Details and Options_ setting, then scroll down and choose _Archive_.

An option in the B&N library is to Show Archived Items/Hide Archived Items. If Show is chosen, archived items will still appear, but will be greyed out.

As for _samples_.... there weren't any on my nook, and I've not sampled any books from B&N. Try the _View Item Details and Options_ setting for those, deleting may be an option.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you...sounds easy enough to do.


----------



## KindleGirl

pidgeon92 said:


> As for _samples_.... there weren't any on my nook, and I've not sampled any books from B&N. Try the _View Item Details and Options_ setting for those, deleting may be an option.


Tried it on my samples and archiving or deleting isn't an option. Cannot figure out how to get rid of these. If anyone knows, please share!


----------



## pidgeon92

I just tried a sample, and the samples also appear in your B&N ebook library online. That is where you need to delete it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ah, thanks...will go there.


----------



## strawhatbrat

Plug your nook into your computer, open up the nook then drag them out of the folder you have books stored in. Not sure if it's the right way.. but it works.


----------

